# When a rider drops pin in bad location



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

I often get requests where the pins are dropped in dangerous or illegal pickup areas. Like bus lanes where buses are only allowed to go into or that's a $200 fine, or no stopping areas, or even the corner of a on-ramp, or busy expressways, or no dropoff/pickup zone areas, or whatever.

I always see drivers in my area get suckered into picking these idiots up. They are so used to it, they just don't care about the repercussions on the drivers like fines and police pullovers. The drivers deserve it for being stupid enough to pick them up like this.

I can care less about other drivers, but this is effecting me because paxs expect their next driver to do the same which become a domino effect that is passed on to me.

Tell me you are not one of these idiot drivers that pick people up like this just to earn a cheap buck?!


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

I've found some people will take a bus to a location near their residence in order to be able to Uber/Lyft the rest of the way. So, minimum ride and maybe hauling groceries to boot, then wind your way through an apartment maze over a thousand speed bumps. For $3.


----------



## Cndragon (Dec 8, 2016)

Today a lady called as I approached saying instead waiting at the front door of a hotel where I can pull up to her, she wanted to save time by walking to the street for me to get her. A busy downtown street during rush hour with people driving like psychos. I slowed down just enough to point her back towards the hotel and drove in there to wait for her to walk back to the entrance. Even in the split second I slowed down, cars where honking at me. If I came to a stop, forget it...someone wouldve killed me. Goodness knows Im rationalizing no court of law would convict me of murder when someone stops in the middle of the road and Im right behind them.

If she hadnt walked back towards me, I would have collected my no show fee and left. Not going to be a hazard to the road or to myself over a pickup.


----------



## Jcposeidon (Oct 3, 2017)

Thats one reason i hate driving downtown at night fri and sat the cops block off roads and people always drop their pins in the wrong areas making it a pain in the ass.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Jcposeidon said:


> Thats one reason i hate driving downtown at night fri and sat the cops block off roads and people always drop their pins in the wrong areas making it a pain in the ass.


It's not as bad as it once was...Butt...

They used to game the system...

By dropping the pin...

Just outside of the surge zone...

And the calling to say...

I'm in a different spot...

So you go and get them...

From a neighboring non-surge zone...

And when you drop them off...

Uber would adjust the fare automatically..

And viola...pax gets non-surge rate...

I ALWAYS check to see...

if it is a surge fare or not...

When I take the ping...not after...

Rakos

PS. If they are not where they put the pin...roll up and wait for the cancel...


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

Cndragon said:


> Today a lady called as I approached saying instead waiting at the front door of a hotel where I can pull up to her, she wanted to save time by walking to the street for me to get her. A busy downtown street during rush hour with people driving like psychos. I slowed down just enough to point her back towards the hotel and drove in there to wait for her to walk back to the entrance. Even in the split second I slowed down, cars where honking at me. If I came to a stop, forget it...someone wouldve killed me. Goodness knows Im rationalizing no court of law would convict me of murder when someone stops in the middle of the road and Im right behind them.
> 
> If she hadnt walked back towards me, I would have collected my no show fee and left. Not going to be a hazard to the road or to myself over a pickup.


How much you earned after all of that? lol


----------



## UberAntMakingPeanuts (Aug 20, 2017)

Rakos said:


> It's not as bad as it once was...Butt...
> 
> They used to game the system...
> 
> ...


Yup they also try to avoid the airport fee by making the ping outside the airport.


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

UberAntMakingPeanuts said:


> Yup they also try to avoid the airport fee by making the ping outside the airport.


I don't blame paxs for trying to save money and I don't blame drivers for squeezing every penny from their paxs. Uber is winning at the end because we both suck and complain about Uber but still use it and drive for it.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Just drive past them and park at a safe location for 5 minutes. Either they come to you or you get the fee.


----------



## Cndragon (Dec 8, 2016)

htboston said:


> How much you earned after all of that? lol


Wasnt anything different for me than any other ride.. I went right to the location she requested. She on the other hand created extra work for herself having to walk back and forth. In any case, it was a $5-something ride. No tip, but she give me 5* and left a nice comment "And a 5-star is all the thanks I need!" lol ugh.


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

unPat said:


> Just drive past them and park at a safe location for 5 minutes. Either they come to you or you get the fee.


Wow, I didn't even know this. I thought you have to wait in that exact location since GPS is involved. Hopefully, Uber doesn't change this.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

melusine3 said:


> I've found some people will take a bus to a location near their residence in order to be able to Uber/Lyft the rest of the way. So, minimum ride and maybe hauling groceries to boot, then wind your way through an apartment maze over a thousand speed bumps. For $3.


My favorite is the foreign University students who are traveling back to India or China to visit their families, have 2 large suitcases and one medium/small one, and are min-faring it to the Van Galder bus stop so they can ride to Chicago O'Hare International Airport.

Ya I get it, they don't have a lot of money, but geez it's more like charity when I pickup pax like this. They should be ordering an XL.

One time I cringed as I crammed a huge tied-up cardboard box into the back seat of my very good condition 3-series. Fortunately with the Sonata now it's not a problem. I just go through with the trip and try to be friendly.

All for $3.19.


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

MadTownUberD said:


> My favorite is the foreign University students who are traveling back to India or China to visit their families, have 2 large suitcases and one medium/small one, and are min-faring it to the Van Galder bus stop so they can ride to Chicago O'Hare International Airport.
> 
> Ya I get it, they don't have a lot of money, but geez it's more like charity when I pickup pax like this. They should be ordering an XL.
> 
> ...


Every time I see at least 2 suitcases, I drive off. I know it's a trip that is less than 2-3 miles because it is in the city. And 5 minutes of them loading their crap in my car and 10 minutes of driving including traffic for a total of 3-4 bucks, I just drive off. Since I have been doing Uber, I can visually sense a city person and know they ain't going far to even pick them up. Not worth it sometimes.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> My favorite is the foreign University students who are traveling back to India or China to visit their families, have 2 large suitcases and one medium/small one, and are min-faring it to the Van Galder bus stop so they can ride to Chicago O'Hare International Airport.
> 
> Ya I get it, they don't have a lot of money, but geez it's more like charity when I pickup pax like this. They should be ordering an XL.
> 
> ...











Nuff Said.


----------



## Skorpio (Oct 17, 2017)

Before I come to pick up pax. I double check its a residence or safe spot to park the car.
Pax make you wait so there is no reason to block the traffic flow. I park nearby and text them.

When they get in, I told them. Sorry, I can't block the traffic or the police will come looking for me.
Most people understand, Most are dumb and expect you to come where they are even if they put the wrong address.
The customer is always right, this is the market we are dealing with. Hopefully, if they are rude to me, I will never be matched with them. 1-star them and complaint to CS.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

htboston said:


> Every time I see at least 2 suitcases, I drive off. I know it's a trip that is less than 2-3 miles because it is in the city. And 5 minutes of them loading their crap in my car and 10 minutes of driving including traffic for a total of 3-4 bucks, I just drive off. Since I have been doing Uber, I can visually sense a city person and know they ain't going far to even pick them up. Not worth it sometimes.


It depends upon how busy I am. But since now I should be driving ONLY long trips, surge, and boost I really should cancel on these people more often. But my soft heart won't let me do it because I would feel terrible if the person missed their bus. "Early detection" is key here so they have time to order another one.

In the instance above (the large cardboard box) the guy was at the curb with one piece of luggage. He then said he had to go back in for another piece. Don't know if he was being sneaky or not.


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

htboston said:


> I often get requests where the pins are dropped in dangerous or illegal pickup areas. Like bus lanes where buses are only allowed to go into or that's a $200 fine, or no stopping areas, or even the corner of a on-ramp, or busy expressways, or no dropoff/pickup zone areas, or whatever.
> 
> I always see drivers in my area get suckered into picking these idiots up. They are so used to it, they just don't care about the repercussions on the drivers like fines and police pullovers. The drivers deserve it for being stupid enough to pick them up like this.
> 
> ...


I wrote some informational reading material that I put in the seat pockets, one of which is "how to set the pin".

And pax that don't set the pin in a safe/sane/accurate location automatically get 3 stars or less.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

htboston said:


> I don't blame paxs for trying to save money


Why not? I do blame them. 
Pay what the ride costs (surge/airport fee, etc) or phone a friend to come pick you up.


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

htboston said:


> Wow, I didn't even know this. I thought you have to wait in that exact location since GPS is involved. Hopefully, Uber doesn't change this.
> View attachment 173090


Driving Uber does not absolve you from following the law.

You can't block traffic, double park, be a ******, stop in a bus zone, etc etc. you can't let your pax get in/out while stopped at a red light, in the middle of a business street, on the freeway, etc etc.

You are required to follow the law, and that includes finding a safe and legal place to stop.

My doors stay locked until my shifter is in park. No one gets in or out until I'm in park.


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

htboston said:


> Every time I see at least 2 suitcases, I drive off. I know it's a trip that is less than 2-3 miles because it is in the city. And 5 minutes of them loading their crap in my car and 10 minutes of driving including traffic for a total of 3-4 bucks, I just drive off. Since I have been doing Uber, I can visually sense a city person and know they ain't going far to even pick them up. Not worth it sometimes.


Did I mention no tip also for all that work?



MadTownUberD said:


> It depends upon how busy I am. But since now I should be driving ONLY long trips, surge, and boost I really should cancel on these people more often. But my soft heart won't let me do it because I would feel terrible if the person missed their bus. "Early detection" is key here so they have time to order another one.
> 
> In the instance above (the large cardboard box) the guy was at the curb with one piece of luggage. He then said he had to go back in for another piece. Don't know if he was being sneaky or not.


It's not your fault. It's Uber's for not making it worth your while. I don't feel bad anymore. If they need to be somewhere urgent, then taxis are always desperate but they too cheap for that, so it's probably not that important to them if they are waiting for an Uber


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

htboston said:


> Did I mention no tip also for all that work?
> 
> It's not your fault. It's Uber's for not making it worth your while. I don't feel bad anymore. If they need to be somewhere urgent, then taxis are always desperate but they too cheap for that, so it's probably not that important to them if they are waiting for an Uber


I get reports from pax all the time that taxis take 30-45 minutes to pick them up. A pax could get two Uber's cancel and ride in the 3rd one faster than that.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> I get reports from pax all the time that taxis take 30-45 minutes to pick them up. A pax could get two Uber's cancel and ride in the 3rd one faster than that.


That's because a taxi has to finish his lunch and finish the chapter in his book before he takes off. Prior to UBER/Lyft they knew their pax weren't going anywhere. 
Uber drivers throw their lunch out the window and speed to pickup location hoping rider doesn't cancel.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> That's because a taxi has to finish his lunch and finish the chapter in his book before he takes off. Prior to UBER/Lyft they knew their pax weren't going anywhere.
> Uber drivers throw their lunch out the window and speed to pickup location hoping rider doesn't cancel.


When I'm in the airport queue I buckle my seatbelt as soon as I'm position 3 or 2. I start the engine when I'm position 2 or 1. I love being Johnny on the spot...only takes 2 minutes to get from the cell phone lot to the Rideshare Lane.

Also the fact that many drivers decline pickups over 10 minutes means that if and when a rider and driver are paired, pickup happens in 10 minutes or less typically. Great service!

One time I had just ordered McDonald's breakfast on the west side when I got a ping. I put the whole fast food bag in the trunk and ate it after the trip had ended!


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

MadTownUberD said:


> I get reports from pax all the time that taxis take 30-45 minutes to pick them up. A pax could get two Uber's cancel and ride in the 3rd one faster than that.


Nah. In my town, because of Uber now, Taxis are very desperate. If this situation happened prior to Uber/Lyft, then that's another story


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

htboston said:


> Nah. In my town, because of Uber now, Taxis are very desperate. If this situation happened prior to Uber/Lyft, then that's another story


They are desperate. But I don't see them strategically staged through town.


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> They are desperate. But I don't see them strategically staged through town.


I can't speak for your city, but mines. There are a lot of designated areas for taxis in popular spots all around my city and the surrounding cities also. Guess they had a deal with those cities to designate those spots only for taxis.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

htboston said:


> I can't speak for your city, but mines. There are a lot of designated areas for taxis in popular spots all around my city and the surrounding cities also. Guess they had a deal with those cities to designate those spots only for taxis.


This is what you do. 
Make sure you car has plenty of trade dress.

Go park in front of them where they could all see you.
They've been there for 30 minutes. 
You'll only be there for 4 or 5 minutes before you get a ping.

Wave as you're driving away.

No matter how bad your next pax is, you'll be smiling the whole way.


----------



## Kembolicous (May 31, 2016)

Rakos said:


> It's not as bad as it once was...Butt...
> 
> They used to game the system...
> 
> ...


I had that happen on a recent Lyft ride. I fell for it, but contacted Lyft, and Lyft doubled my fare.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

MadTownUberD said:


> My favorite is the foreign University students who are traveling back to India or China to visit their families, have 2 large suitcases and one medium/small one, and are min-faring it to the Van Galder bus stop so they can ride to Chicago O'Hare International Airport.
> 
> Ya I get it, they don't have a lot of money, but geez it's more like charity when I pickup pax like this. They should be ordering an XL.
> 
> ...


I don't allow anything larger than what an airline would consider carry on into the seating area of the car. I'm in a Prius, so it's not exactly a trunk, but rather a hatchback. If it doesn't fit in the hatchback without blocking the back window, it doesn't fit and they need an XL.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> This is what you do.
> Make sure you car has plenty of trade dress.
> 
> Go park in front of them where they could all see you.
> ...


This happens to me a lot. Just yesterday as a matter of fact.
A 20ish attractive lady standing in front of Target, staring into the phone.
I pull up RIGHT IN FRONT OF HER, and she keeps looking into the phone.
She is no more than ten feet offa my front bumper.
I put car in park, turn it off and put on flashers.
Trade dress in front window. She looks up two or three times and looks right at me.
Tick, tick.
I'm just sittin and grinnin.

At 5:01 --- BLAM, canx.
I sit still.
She frowns, still looking into the phone.
I'm cracking up now. She looks at me, sees the trade dress, smiles and starts towards me.
I unlock the door and she gets in. 
I told her, "Uber has already cancelled the ride, they give us five minutes to hook up."
She said, "I will order again." She did and I accepted and off we go. 
I told her that ''you need to look up from the phone once in a while. I'm not in there" pointing at her phone, "I am out here." 
She just nodded.

It was a $3 ride and a $3.75 canx.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> I told her, "Uber has already cancelled the ride, they give us five minutes to hook up."
> .


I like that!


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

htboston said:


> Did I mention no tip also for all that work?
> 
> It's not your fault. It's Uber's for not making it worth your while. I don't feel bad anymore. If they need to be somewhere urgent, then taxis are always desperate but they too cheap for that, so it's probably not that important to them if they are waiting for an Uber


No need to mention the obvious


----------



## Skozoze (Sep 20, 2017)

If they put it somewhere unsafe or illegal - I will ask them to move. If they put it somewhere like the wrong house, etc. - I call to find out where they are and pick them up. Pretty simple. I find it easier when it's a commercial address to just call and ask where they are anyway - the pin is wrong so often (at least here).


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

Skozoze said:


> If they put it somewhere unsafe or illegal - I will ask them to move. If they put it somewhere like the wrong house, etc. - I call to find out where they are and pick them up. Pretty simple. I find it easier when it's a commercial address to just call and ask where they are anyway - the pin is wrong so often (at least here).


Or people are too lazy to put it in the right location. I swear... we are picking up adults, not kids...


----------



## Skozoze (Sep 20, 2017)

Kids know how to put the pin in the right place . . . .


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

I say, "challenge accepted!" and I start the Pax treasure hunt. Once there was a pin ON the runway of a small airport. Once in the middle of a huge fed ex depot, in a river! On a random cycle path. All kinds of BS. Bring it, I'll find your ass. 
After I get them I educate them on how to use their app, if they are sober/ not vomiting etc


----------



## AllGold (Sep 16, 2016)

Skozoze said:


> Kids know how to put the pin in the right place . . . .


Kids, maybe, but not college students. They screw up the pin drop as much as anyone. Either that, or my market just has a bunch of really dumb college kids.


----------



## WillyG (Apr 10, 2017)

AllGold said:


> Kids, maybe, but not college students. They screw up the pin drop as much as anyone. Either that, or my market just has a bunch of really dumb college kids.


Well it is Wolverine Country...


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

htboston said:


> Or people are too lazy to put it in the right location. I swear... we are picking up adults, not kids...


Or drunk people...

That can't figure out...

Their "from" or their "to"...

Cost me one half hour for that...

Rakos


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

Anytime I notice a pick up destination that may be a problematic, I called them ask where they are waiting for and instruct them to a safe pick up location. Plain and simple.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

Rakos said:


> Or drunk people...
> 
> That can't figure out...
> 
> ...


Yes! I have had that before ugh!


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Don'tchasethesurge said:


> Anytime I notice a pick up destination that may be a problematic, I called them ask where they are waiting for and instruct them to a safe pick up location. Plain and simple.


Your name is dontchasethesurge.

What about this: dontchasestupidpax

Thoughts?


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Your name is dontchasethesurge.
> 
> What about this: dontchasestupidpax
> 
> Thoughts?


I have had many Pax who are elderly or new or simply made a mistake. It's really not that difficult to take some trouble, maybe a call, and figure out where they are. The more I'm around humans the more I realise that most of them don't function as well as others for various reasons. Should we lose money and time chasing our tails around town? No! But sometimes it really isn't much work to figure out where they are. For the most part people aren't TRYING to be dumb asses. They just simply are.


----------



## RipCityWezay (May 12, 2017)

If you’re not at the pin I’m waiting the requisite time and getting my fee.


NEVER contact pax.

That’s the point of Uber. 

Two mutes can do it easy peasy


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

I HAVE BEEN FEATURED!

I would like to thank God for giving me the strength on this journey. My fans, I wouldn't be here without you guys. My pastor, for not touching me growing up. This award is for you guys, not just me. We did it together!


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

htboston said:


> I HAVE BEEN FEATURED!
> 
> I would like to thank God for giving me the strength on this journey. My fans, I am not here without you guys. My pastor for not touching me growing up. This award is for you guys, not me. We did it together!
> View attachment 173729


Wow! Not one mention of Cableguynoe

Way to stay classy Boston!


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Your name is dontchasethesurge.
> 
> What about this: dontchasestupidpax
> 
> ...


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Wow! Not one mention of Cableguynoe
> 
> Way to stay classy Boston!


I was about to! But right when I was about to mention your name, they started playing that wrap-it-up music. I got ya on the next one tho


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

Crap I hate it when I get on my soap box and then the thread is featured. Now more people can dislike me haha... Oh wait, this isn't all about me is it?


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

UberAntMakingPeanuts said:


> Yup they also try to avoid the airport fee by making the ping outside the airport.


Or two friends that have flights at multiple terminals around the same time share an Uber so they can save one of the $4 airport fees


----------



## Nasshan79 (Aug 17, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> I don't allow anything larger than what an airline would consider carry on into the seating area of the car. I'm in a Prius, so it's not exactly a trunk, but rather a hatchback. If it doesn't fit in the hatchback without blocking the back window, it doesn't fit and they need an XL.


They just cancel and order another X and they will take them. Lol


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

UberAntMakingPeanuts said:


> Yup they also try to avoid the airport fee by making the ping outside the airport.


Which is why it is illegal to pick up within a two mile radius of LAX property (except hotels).


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

htboston said:


> I can care less about other drivers


How much less though? About half of what you care now? Would that be around the right ball park?


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Nasshan79 said:


> They just cancel and order another X and they will take them. Lol


Fine by me.


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

How do you know the customer made the bad "drop?" 

The Uber GPS is so bad I'm convinced it was used by Moses. That explains why he spent 40 years wandering the desert! 

The system typically gets the location of a major hotel wrong by blocks.

The moral is: sometimes you have to look for the customer. I'm just glad we can phone them for help.


----------



## jlong105 (Sep 15, 2017)

Rakos said:


> Or drunk people...
> 
> That can't figure out...
> 
> ...


My favorite drunk had me take him "home". Upon arrival (after waking him up), he confesses it is not his home, it was his girlfriend's that had broken up with him the night before. This is 4 in the morning and probably not a good time to beg forgiveness. He lived 20 miles away, near where I picked him up. Round trip score!


----------



## at-007smartLP (Oct 27, 2017)

RipCityWezay said:


> If you're not at the pin I'm waiting the requisite time and getting my fee.
> 
> NEVER contact pax.
> 
> ...


ive sent a pre text to 99% of every blank contract uber has sent me for 2 years, how else does an independent contractor get the details of their contract?

90% of my rides have also been 30+ miles 60 minute round trips for $44-74 an hour $100+ with the rematch on 30% of em

mutes fail at a 96% clip because they blindly accept all the blank contracts, 80+% if those contracts require free labor & use of ones vehicle hence 96% fail

to answer the op question used to drive to pin, wait 5 min collect fee only wait if you know it a profitable ride. if its under 10 miles and not profitable you should cancel asap & ignore their next ping

but that shouldn't be an issue screen your rides ill wait for $10-$100+ an hour, ill play many games, give bad experiences, accept only 10-20% of requests, cancel 20% of requests, if they don't have the common courtesy to reply to my pretext i have it to start my car, leave my home, risk my life, and spend my gas money to come get you easy peasy


----------



## Eesoso (Jan 16, 2017)

Meh, why not? It takes a few seconds if you and the pax have located each other. and it's become commonplace enough as uber continues to grow that it is pretty much tolerated atleast in downtown areas, except at mass transit and tourist sites ofc.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

htboston said:


> I HAVE BEEN FEATURED!
> 
> I would like to thank God for giving me the strength on this journey. My fans, I wouldn't be here without you guys. My pastor for not touching me growing up. This award is for you guys, not just me. We did it together!
> View attachment 173729


Think she's crying because she recalls what HW put her through to get there?


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

There's that option to contact them. I'll usually say something like I'm up the street, because I can't stop there. However I have seen the occasional Uber driver who puts their hazards on and double parks on a busy street creating all kinds of traffic for everyone else, instead of pulling around the corner to make the drop off or pick up. That's really an A-hole move, and I do understand that passengers can be combative, " We're here stop! Where are you going?!" So I usually say calmly, " I can't stop here, I will pull over right there and you can get out there."

I understand that some drivers have never driven something like a Bus, or a limo, or have had the experience of driving for another company who has safety protocols. So learning how to deal with upset passengers is something you need to learn how to do. To elaborate on the subject of the passenger Uber driver relationships, at my other job I hear all kinds of remarks about Uber drivers, from our passengers who cannot drive. The fact that they don't know that I'm an Uber driver makes it all the sweeter. So far I've heard things like we're idiots, and in general they do not care about you or your car. Just keep that in mind when you pick up your passengers. Remember you pay the tickets, and you pay the deductible when someone sideswipes your car etc etc, not the passenger, and not Uber. too many points and you will have a suspended license and will be taking Uber too, just think before you put yourself in risk for $2.50.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Pull into the nearest spot you can legally park and text them the situation. Not risking a ticket for their minimum fare ride.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

El Janitor said:


> There's that option to contact them. I'll usually say something like I'm up the street, because I can't stop there. However I have seen the occasional Uber driver who puts their hazards on and double parks on a busy street creating all kinds of traffic for everyone else, instead of pulling around the corner to make the drop off or pick up. That's really an A-hole move, and I do understand that passengers can be combative, " We're here stop! Where are you going?!" So I usually say calmly, " I can't stop here, I will pull over right there and you can get out there."
> 
> I understand that some drivers have never driven something like a Bus, or a limo, or have had the experience of driving for another company who has safety protocols. So learning how to deal with upset passengers is something you need to learn how to do. To elaborate on the subject of the passenger Uber driver relationships, at my other job I hear all kinds of remarks about Uber drivers, from our passengers who cannot drive. The fact that they don't know that I'm an Uber driver makes it all the sweeter. So far I've heard things like we're idiots, and in general they do not care about you or your car. Just keep that in mind when you pick up your passengers. Remember you pay the tickets, and you pay the deductible when someone sideswipes your car etc etc, not the passenger, and not Uber. too many points and you will have a suspended license and will be taking Uber too, just think before you put yourself in risk for $2.50.


Yup...it'll take like 80 of those $2.50 trips to pay for that $200 ticket. Any, and I mean ANY attitude from passenger because driver needs to find a _safe place_ to pull over = CANCEL


----------



## Tihstae (Jan 31, 2017)

Karen Stein said:


> The Uber GPS is so bad I'm convinced it was used by Moses. That explains why he spent 40 years wandering the desert!


So what you are saying is that it wasn't God that kept Moses out there for 40 years but Uber? I see you are really promoting your employer hard now. Uber > God?

Come on Karen, you can do better. Are your bosses pushing you to post ANYTHING now? Do you have a post quota?


----------



## Ardery (May 26, 2017)

htboston said:


> I often get requests where the pins are dropped in dangerous or illegal pickup areas. Like bus lanes where buses are only allowed to go into or that's a $200 fine, or no stopping areas, or even the corner of a on-ramp, or busy expressways, or no dropoff/pickup zone areas, or whatever.
> 
> I always see drivers in my area get suckered into picking these idiots up. They are so used to it, they just don't care about the repercussions on the drivers like fines and police pullovers. The drivers deserve it for being stupid enough to pick them up like this.
> 
> ...


if that's where they really are... in an illegal / no stop zone, I'll slow down, just long enough for my app to start the timer, then continue moving - until I'm at a legal pickup location.

the clock continues to move. but will the pax follow?


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

corniilius said:


> Pull into the nearest spot you can legally park and text them the situation. Not risking a ticket for their minimum fare ride.





Ardery said:


> if that's where they really are... in an illegal / no stop zone, I'll slow down, just long enough for my app to start the timer, then continue moving - until I'm at a legal pickup location.
> 
> the clock continues to move. but will the pax follow?


Very good advice for next time. Most of the time when they do this, I just drive off because watching their stupid faces get in my car after doing that to me would be too much for me to handle lol


----------



## moJohoJo (Feb 19, 2017)

melusine3 said:


> I've found some people will take a bus to a location near their residence in order to be able to Uber/Lyft the rest of the way. So, minimum ride and maybe hauling groceries to boot, then wind your way through an apartment maze over a thousand speed bumps. For $3.


I'd be very careful about doing runs from grocery stores or you may risk getting fired . The reason is simple . Most expect you to load up their groceries and if some of their groceries fall over, get damaged you the driver gets blamed . The result is a low rating . Food, bottles, liquids can break . Your car is ruined or they'll give you a low rating because of this . Most all gorcery trips are $3 runs . Don't waste your time trying to please passengers then end up being stabbed in the back .



htboston said:


> I often get requests where the pins are dropped in dangerous or illegal pickup areas. Like bus lanes where buses are only allowed to go into or that's a $200 fine, or no stopping areas, or even the corner of a on-ramp, or busy expressways, or no dropoff/pickup zone areas, or whatever.
> 
> I always see drivers in my area get suckered into picking these idiots up. They are so used to it, they just don't care about the repercussions on the drivers like fines and police pullovers. The drivers deserve it for being stupid enough to pick them up like this.
> 
> ...


I waited for a passenger outside a popular bar twice in a red zone & ended up getting two tickets . One forr impeding and one for obstructing the bike lane . $320 on the first one and $280 on the second and if you don't wait exactly where they are they often get pissed so you'll end up with a low rating . You can't win either way . Darn if you do and darn if you don't . A ticket is not worth a slave labor couple of dollars .


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

htboston said:


> I often get requests where the pins are dropped in dangerous or illegal pickup areas. Like bus lanes where buses are only allowed to go into or that's a $200 fine, or no stopping areas, or even the corner of a on-ramp, or busy expressways, or no dropoff/pickup zone areas, or whatever.
> 
> I always see drivers in my area get suckered into picking these idiots up. They are so used to it, they just don't care about the repercussions on the drivers like fines and police pullovers. The drivers deserve it for being stupid enough to pick them up like this.
> 
> ...


Depends on what you mean by "bad" areas....

Bad neighborhoods, yeah usually I'm fine with that - LA is basically one big mix of upscale neighborhoods that are 2 blocks away from not-so-great neighborhoods.

If pax is on an impossible corner of an intersection where "no stopping anytime " signs are sprinkled every 20 feet and they're out there looking like morons who have zero common sense and thinking ability, well, that's on them and they need to use their brains. I refuse to be one of those idiotic rideshare drivers who will stop anywhere, just screech to a halt in the middle of driving down a street once they see their pax, where there's no stopping or pulling over yet they feel it's ok to inconvenience every other driver on the road just to pick up some idiot who didn't have the forethought to pick a smart location.

I usually like to call them or text to make sure that they know why I'm canceling, I make a point of saying that they are at an intersection that is impossible, quite literally, to pull over at and there's no way I can get to them. I love being on the phone with them and watching their movements and reactions when I say this, they look around like lost scarecrows who don't have a single Brain cell in their head, looking around as if they're thinking "well, I don't see why a car wouldn't be able to stop here" and being surrounded by signs saying that there is no stopping anytime, or that they're in a bus loading zone, no cars allowed, etc.

I want to say "USE YOUR BRAIN FOR THE LOVE OF GOD!" I don't understand how these people have gotten through life to this point if they're not able to choose a simple, logical pickup location for their Uber driver.


----------



## roadman (Nov 14, 2016)

drive to pin no show cancel.


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

Julescase said:


> I want to say "USE YOUR BRAIN FOR THE LOVE OF GOD!" I don't understand how these people have gotten through life to this point if they're not able to choose a simple, logical pickup location for their Uber driver.


It's American entitlement. They don't care. They are spoiled and since it is illegal to wimp their @sses, they gonna keep doing it. Us drivers are too afraid to tell them off because of the dumb rating system.



moJohoJo said:


> I'd be very careful about doing runs from grocery stores or you may risk getting fired . The reason is simple . Most expect you to load up their groceries and if some of their groceries fall over, get damaged you the driver gets blamed . The result is a low rating . Food, bottles, liquids can break . Your car is ruined or they'll give you a low rating because of this . Most all gorcery trips are $3 runs . Don't waste your time trying to please passengers then end up being stabbed in the back .
> 
> I waited for a passenger outside a popular bar twice in a red zone & ended up getting two tickets . One forr impeding and one for obstructing the bike lane . $320 on the first one and $280 on the second and if you don't wait exactly where they are they often get pissed so you'll end up with a low rating . You can't win either way . Darn if you do and darn if you don't . A ticket is not worth a slave labor couple of dollars .


Damn, you lost a few hundred bucks on that trip lol. Did they tip you a buck at least? lmao


----------



## Brobaly (Oct 31, 2016)

I see so many Uber/Lyft drivers getting ticketed by cops when they stop at bus stops or just stopping in the street to pick-up PAX. I explain to riders that it's illegal. They tell me other drivers do it all the time. Just because you see other people doing illegal stuff doesn't make it ok for you to do it.

Another thing that bugs me is that drivers pick up minors, which is illegal, and I have to cancel the ride, which affects my acceptance rate and I've wasted time driving 15+ minutes to explain why I can't pick up little Suzie from school.

The problem is that the drivers that do break the rules make it harder for the people that want to avoid getting fined. Now, I just report the rider and collect the $5, which Lyft is pretty good at handling.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Brobaly said:


> I see so many Uber/Lyft drivers getting ticketed by cops when they stop at bus stops or just stopping in the street to pick-up PAX. I explain to riders that it's illegal. They tell me other drivers do it all the time. Just because you see other people doing illegal stuff doesn't make it ok for you to do it.
> 
> Another thing that bugs me is that drivers pick up minors, which is illegal, and I have to cancel the ride, which affects my acceptance rate and I've wasted time driving 15+ minutes to explain why I can't pick up little Suzie from school.
> 
> The problem is that the drivers that do break the rules make it harder for the people that want to avoid getting fined. Now, I just report the rider and collect the $5, which Lyft is pretty good at handling.


 You have to adjust it according to the sex off you and the rider, but for example, as a female picking up a female who tells me "Other drivers do it" my reply is "Other women let me screw their husbands and boyfriends. Does that mean you'd let me screw yours?"


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> You have to adjust it according to the sex off you and the rider, but for example, as a female picking up a female who tells me "Other drivers do it" my reply is "Other women let me screw their husbands and boyfriends. Does that mean you'd let me screw yours?"


I think I'm going to tell pax:

"Well if little bobby jumped off the cliff would you do it too?" In the most patronizing tone possible...


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Cndragon said:


> Wasnt anything different for me than any other ride.. I went right to the location she requested. She on the other hand created extra work for herself having to walk back and forth. In any case, it was a $5-something ride. No tip, but she give me 5* and left a nice comment "And a 5-star is all the thanks I need!" lol ugh.


Hahahahahahahahahaha!!!!

I don't know about you, but 20 5-star ratings and 4 "Great Conversation!" badges pays my rent each month. 



Cableguynoe said:


> Why not? I do blame them.
> Pay what the ride costs (surge/airport fee, etc) or phone a friend to come pick you up.


EXACTLY! They're already saving a ton by ordering Uber and not a taxi, which as we all know would be 4 times more (+tip) for a dirtier, scarier, more stressful ride.

Pax can delay their ride until a surge ends, no issue there. But scheming and being shady by manipulating the pin in order to get the cost to be lower than it actually should be due to surges, etc? That's not OK and it really gets my goat. What shitheels.



htboston said:


> I don't blame paxs for trying to save money and I don't blame drivers for squeezing every penny from their paxs. Uber is winning at the end because we both suck and complain about Uber but still use it and drive for it.


Drivers have no way to squeeze anything out of pax - none whatsoever. I wish we did, believe me.

We can long haul a ride to a certain extent but that's not effecting the pax, it's (hopefully) effecting Uber's cut. Pax pays one set upfront fee, nothing more, nothing less. If they tip (on those rare occasions) it's because they're tippers in general and probably would have tipped regardless of driver & ride quality.



Uber Crack said:


> Crap I hate it when I get on my soap box and then the thread is featured. Now more people can dislike me haha... Oh wait, this isn't all about me is it?


I wish it was ALWAYS all about you Uber Crack!!

I bet your grocery list would have me doubled over in fits of laughing spasms.


----------



## Tihstae (Jan 31, 2017)

DrivingForYou said:


> I think I'm going to tell pax:
> 
> "Well if little bobby jumped off the cliff would you do it too?" In the most patronizing tone possible...


It's not his fault. Society has made him. He's only a lad. You really can't blame him.

Oh, that is Little Johnny. Nevermind.


----------



## Monkchoi (Feb 2, 2016)

Cndragon said:


> Today a lady called as I approached saying instead waiting at the front door of a hotel where I can pull up to her, she wanted to save time by walking to the street for me to get her. A busy downtown street during rush hour with people driving like psychos. I slowed down just enough to point her back towards the hotel and drove in there to wait for her to walk back to the entrance. Even in the split second I slowed down, cars where honking at me. If I came to a stop, forget it...someone wouldve killed me. Goodness knows Im rationalizing no court of law would convict me of murder when someone stops in the middle of the road and Im right behind them.
> 
> If she hadnt walked back towards me, I would have collected my no show fee and left. Not going to be a hazard to the road or to myself over a pickup.


Passenger(s) need to stop treating Uber like a NYC cab hailing service! Use common sense and be proactive. "Would it be safe for me and the driver to stop here?"



Rakos said:


> It's not as bad as it once was...Butt...
> 
> They used to game the system...
> 
> ...


...And when they call/text seconds before the cancellation option pops up, don't pick up or answer text. Also, be alert when they come around the corner and get ready to drive off safely!


----------



## Cndragon (Dec 8, 2016)

Monkchoi said:


> Passenger(s) need to stop treating Uber like a NYC cab hailing service! Use common sense and be proactive. "Would it be safe for me and the driver to stop here?"


Uber passengers...common sense...proactive...??????!!!!!!

Sorcery! Dark magic! Crazy talk!!!

But uh..Im willing to try anything. Do I need a chicken or a goat?


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

htboston said:


> I often get requests where the pins are dropped in dangerous or illegal pickup areas. Like bus lanes where buses are only allowed to go into or that's a $200 fine, or no stopping areas, or even the corner of a on-ramp, or busy expressways, or no dropoff/pickup zone areas, or whatever.
> 
> I always see drivers in my area get suckered into picking these idiots up. They are so used to it, they just don't care about the repercussions on the drivers like fines and police pullovers. The drivers deserve it for being stupid enough to pick them up like this.
> 
> ...


I simply direct my riders to a safe area and then pick them up. Win-win!!


----------



## Monkchoi (Feb 2, 2016)

Cndragon said:


> Uber passengers...common sense...proactive...??????!!!!!!
> 
> Sorcery! Dark magic! Crazy talk!!!
> 
> But uh..Im willing to try anything. Do I need a chicken or a goat?


I was not thinking straight when I posted it! I would like to retract what I previously said in regards to Uber pax using common sense.


----------



## Cndragon (Dec 8, 2016)

Monkchoi said:


> I was not thinking straight when I posted it! I would like to retract what I previously said in regards to Uber pax using common sense.


It's okay...you were just having a sweet sweet dream. I didn't mean to wake you...

"Is this the real life? Is this just fantasy? Caught in a landslide, no escape from reality..."


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

Brobaly said:


> I see so many Uber/Lyft drivers getting ticketed by cops when they stop at bus stops or just stopping in the street to pick-up PAX. I explain to riders that it's illegal. They tell me other drivers do it all the time. Just because you see other people doing illegal stuff doesn't make it ok for you to do it.
> 
> Another thing that bugs me is that drivers pick up minors, which is illegal, and I have to cancel the ride, which affects my acceptance rate and I've wasted time driving 15+ minutes to explain why I can't pick up little Suzie from school.
> 
> The problem is that the drivers that do break the rules make it harder for the people that want to avoid getting fined. Now, I just report the rider and collect the $5, which Lyft is pretty good at handling.


They don't care about you getting ticketed by a cop. They don't care about you, period. They just want their cheap, quick ride. If someone forced me to do something illegal. I tell them no and explain the situation. Then when I drop them off I give them 1 star and automatically report them so they don't retaliate back.


----------



## wingdog (Nov 6, 2017)

I got a pickup today on busy street, no parking. pull up, make eye contact with pax.. she looks back into phone.. person next to her taps her shoulder and points at me. She look at me AGAIN then back into phone like a dumb ass, traffic behind me starts honking, **** this broad, i'm not getting a ticket, so since she is just standing there playing with her phone I goto circle the block.. She even somehow got my trip to start, marked herself as picked up and in my car somehow? I never hit the button that I picked her up but it said I did... anyways I come around the block and shes gone, just ****ign wandered off. whatever.. not worth my time. I drive off and give her the 1st one star I've ever given.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

Yesterday, on a one hundred acre campus, this happened. She kept texting me as a sat at the pin watching the clock time out.

I'm glad I picked her up, because she had to go straight to work. I felt real bad being that way. This reminded me how people need us for their survival.


----------



## Brobaly (Oct 31, 2016)

wingdog said:


> I got a pickup today on busy street, no parking. pull up, make eye contact with pax.. she looks back into phone.. person next to her taps her shoulder and points at me. She look at me AGAIN then back into phone like a dumb ass, traffic behind me starts honking, &%[email protected]!* this broad, i'm not getting a ticket, so since she is just standing there playing with her phone I goto circle the block.. She even somehow got my trip to start, marked herself as picked up and in my car somehow? I never hit the button that I picked her up but it said I did... anyways I come around the block and shes gone, just &%[email protected]!*ign wandered off. whatever.. not worth my time. I drive off and give her the 1st one star I've ever given.


You never tapped the button to pick her up, but once you tap the Arrive button, driving a certain distance away from the pickup location will result in the app assuming that the rider is in your car. This automatic function was implemented as a measure to do the work for the driver in the event that they do pickup the rider but forget to tap the Pickup button. The rider had absolutely nothing to do with your app assuming that you picked her up.


----------



## Termie (Apr 18, 2017)

When a pax drops pin in a bad place on me, I simply find a safe place to park that is close as I dare to the idiot pax, then send a text message along the lines of “no where to safely park where you are, so meet me over here”. Either they can walk their happy ass to me or they can walk home, I don’t care, but I’m not going to risk the safety of my vehicle because of a moron pax.


-John, Purdue driver


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

htboston said:


> Did I mention no tip also for all that work?
> 
> It's not your fault. It's Uber's for not making it worth your while. I don't feel bad anymore. If they need to be somewhere urgent, then taxis are always desperate but they too cheap for that, so it's probably not that important to them if they are waiting for an Uber


This is the reality. Uber has lowered our earnings permanently. Upfront pricing allows them to charge pax based on "pie in the sky". I cancelled this trip and then received another request with other cars closer to the pax. 80/20
Split?


----------



## DeplorableDonald (Feb 16, 2017)

More bad pin drops means more Shirlington Shuffles™ for our partners


----------



## Drive-happy (Nov 15, 2017)

htboston said:


> I often get requests where the pins are dropped in dangerous or illegal pickup areas. Like bus lanes where buses are only allowed to go into or that's a $200 fine, or no stopping areas, or even the corner of a on-ramp, or busy expressways, or no dropoff/pickup zone areas, or whatever.
> 
> I always see drivers in my area get suckered into picking these idiots up. They are so used to it, they just don't care about the repercussions on the drivers like fines and police pullovers. The drivers deserve it for being stupid enough to pick them up like this.
> 
> ...


I agree with you! I ask or signal for people to wait until I get to a curb or area I can stop in. I'm not going to risk my life and car for a fare.


----------

